# Can dogs have too much lamb?



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

On the Darlings raw food website it says this:


> Why does your lamb recipe include a percentage of chicken?
> Dogs adore the taste of lamb and, in moderation, it is jolly healthy for them. They can, however, have too much of a good thing. Preferring to err on the side of caution we decided, therefore, to keep the percentage of lamb well below the recommended level.


Just wondered if anyone knows how much is too bad and why, is it to do with copper content??


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

No idea but I'd be interested to know.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

maybe it`s too rich for them??  never heard of that one myself

eta - sounds liek another of them old wives tales


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't know about copper content but lambs fat is the hardest of the common animals eaten(lamb, chicken, beef, pork) to digest and i know Tummel has had the runs from eating it, i've always put it down to that.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

ballybee said:


> I don't know about copper content but lambs fat is the hardest of the common animals eaten(lamb, chicken, beef, pork) to digest and i know Tummel has had the runs from eating it, i've always put it down to that.


Don't suppose you can link me to info on that?

I know beef and pork are made up of proteins harder for a dog to digest which is why they are often allergic to it, and someone in the know reckons copper content could be an issue for dogs like Roo hence maybe its that issue..?


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Don't suppose you can link me to info on that?
> 
> I know beef and pork are made up of proteins harder for a dog to digest which is why they are often allergic to it, and someone in the know reckons copper content could be an issue for dogs like Roo hence maybe its that issue..?


lol i got that from a cookery show...can't remember which one  but i'm having a google for you 

Fats Of Animal Origin

apparently it has a much higher melting point


----------



## dbtips (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not pretty sure about how dogs process meat under digestion. However, I assure you like most people believe that too much or too less is bad for everyone, even on our beloved dogs. I came across this article about copper toxicosis and how its overabundance in the liver make dogs sick and eventually die. Change the your dog's eating habit if there are already symptoms like vomiting, dehydration, and weakness.


----------



## Spud the Bull Terrier (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't know either and have never heard it before. 

I tend to alternate Spud between chicken turkey rabbit, lamb, and fish but just to keep variety in his food more then anything else. 

he cant eat beef or pork it give him the runs


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Beef gives Tummel the runs as well, luckily he's not so mad about it, much prefers chicken


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I got the answer, you were nearly right Ballybee 

They said the cut of lamb or source they were using was a bit fatty which is of course going to put weight on and means the meat has less quality to it. Now their lamb is actually 100% lamb (the % that is lamb, I think its 65% including bone) as they have got access to lamb they are happier with so don't feel they need to put any chicken in and the like.

Nothing to do with copper and it can be fed as much as people like


----------

